# First Time Skim Coating. Any Advice?



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

Good excuse to get a planex. Makes short work of it, even hot mud.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

We call it putty coating out here.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Californiadecks said:


> Man I've always used a 14" knife and pan. Thin down my mud and apply it similar to a skip trowel. I use AP.


That's how I did everything. I'm most comfortable with a knife. 

I stopped by yesterday afternoon and gave it a final coat with AP. We'll see how she turns out. I'm very curious to see how it looks with some eggshell paint on it.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Good one to get some experience on. :thumbsup:

And, one more thing you will learn about fast setting mud. Different brands will work differently. Water can cause strange reactions too. 

I only use National Gypsum products 99% of the time. (Fast setting and bucket mud.) I know how it works every time, no mystery.


And bucket mud........Green lid, runs hard and sands hard. IMO Black lid, runs smooth and sands easy. IMO


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Spencer said:


> We'll see how she turns out. I'm very curious to see how it looks with some eggshell paint on it.


Just in case, I'd plan on looking after primer and doing a little tweaking.


----------

